# Apples for Memory



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2012)

I like to eat apples for many reasons, I like the tart ones best like Granny Smith, Braeburn and Pink Lady.  Here's an article that tells the healthy benefits of apples for brain and memory... http://www.naturalnews.com/034128_apples_brain_health.html#ixzz1ddP31w9C


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 28, 2012)

Apples, bananas, and carrots are my all-time faves. Thanks for sharing that valuable info.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2012)

Carrots are good, but I don't always have fresh on hand.  Lately I've been buying organic carrot juice at Costco, and been having a cup or so everyday...almost as good as a carrot, no artificial garbage added.


----------

